# 1993 Honda HS624 Auger Shaft Replacement



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2012)

1993 Honda HS624 (wheeled) snowblower. After 20 years first major mechancial. The auger shaft failed where it is drilled thru for the pin that couples the auger to the shaft. I have opened up the auger transmission, removed the oil cap, the oil seal and the snap ring. Unable to see any other mechanical "lock" keeping the auger gear on the sheared auger shaft. The auger gear is geared on the inside so as to slide over the gearing on the auger shaft. Does this need to be pressed out or is it driven out? Have reviewed the schematics and see no other retaining devices... any ideas? All bearings look good - thinking I'll just replace the auger shaft and the oil seals.. parts readily available. Any input / thoughts appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Flying blind I would say it is just a tight fit. Probably slid over a woodruff (half moon shape) key? get a big enough socket or piece of pipe and slide it down the auger shaft and rest it on the gear and give it a few taps.

ps how did the shaft fail? where it is drilled through did it split all the way?

Do you have a link to the schematic?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2012)

Good Morning, 
Total shaft failure, after failure can see where there was a fault and then stress failure over time. 
OEM Parts This is the exploded parts diagram at heartlandhondapowerparts.com Model 624, SN SZAJ2012804. No sign of a woodruff key... gear still in transmisssion case (aluminum) and was hoping to drive the shaft out and then slide the new one in... think you're right that it's simply a tight fit... *however*... can't see from the diagram if there is a snap ring on the right side of the auger transmission... tho the snap ring onthe left side "Drivers side" just holds the bearing in place (beneath the oil seal)... Thank you. P.S. Really nice, helpful and professional folks at this parts supplier.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2012)

OEM Parts 2nd attempt to past the link...doesn't appear to have xfr'd the first time I tried.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2012)

OEM Parts

OEM Parts

Just manually entered the link as does not appear that pasting the link works... so maybe the manual entry works... hmmmm


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

all the links worked fine. 

It would be listed on the parts but just make sure there is no set screw in the rim of the gear, but I would press it through.

no retaining or snap rings up against the gear, no set screws, that housing does not split in half so it has to come out through the gear. 

One last thought is make sure there is no ridge built into the shaft to allow gear on and off in only one direction. It would "locate" the gear on the shaft for reassembly.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would pull the worm shaft out, side to side motion while trying to removw the shaft might put undue stress on the teeth.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2012)

Roger that... will move in that direction... checked the replies I posted and didn't see the link so was under impression they didn't copy. Appreciate your time. Merry Christmas and the Best for '13.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I found some videos for a 928.


----------

